# MIdsummer Scream in Southern California- AWAKEN THE SPIRITS!!!!



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Ghould morning all ! Kinda late to announce that in Pasadena,CA,, Aug14-15 weekend is a smaller version of the MIdsummer Scream convention Awaken the Spirits! August 14-15, Pasadena – Midsummer Scream
. Due to Covid, the original convention was canceled but it has been awoken from its sleep to give us here in SoCal at least some kind of horror/Halloween event to attend! Sunday tickets are the only ones left due to the rest being sold out but you can get 'em for $25 each/plus a $2.50 convenience fee....(why is that convenient??!) so if you're fiending for some dark decor, Halloween/horror vendors and some still unannounced celebrities, get your tix before they are sold out!! Hope everyone is safe, healthy, and enjoying Halloween 24/7.....365!


----------

